# Protein weetabix



## Kinglee9

Seen this is asda for £2 today never seen it before anyone tried it before ?


----------



## Smitch

Not had it, I'd probably give it a whirl for £2 though.

I normally have a bowl of muesli and a litre of milk though.


----------



## rfclee

there is only a few grams more in that than asdas weetabix, Hardly a protein cereal


----------



## AestheticManlet

I eat a lot of Weetabix and haven't seen these before. The protein content between the 2 seems negligible though (assuming a serving is 2 biscuits).


----------



## Ultrasonic

AlQaholic said:


> Just use a whey shake as milk in normal weetabix?


That's what I'd do.

What is added to the cereal to increase the protein content?


----------



## Gear82

100g of oats, neutral whey and milk.

Beastmode!

Thats me!

Weetabix cant cut it compared to oats.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Gear82 said:


> 100g of oats, neutral whey and milk.


Try adding peanut butter and a banana .


----------



## vtec_yo

Have 2 weetabix biscuits and a whey shake. ****ing gimmick.


----------



## 31205

Ultrasonic said:


> That's what I'd do.
> 
> What is added to the cereal to increase the protein content?


I tried blueberry cheesecake whey with coco shreddies once. ****ing hell it was awful!! Ha


----------



## nWo

AlQaholic said:


> Just use a whey shake as milk in normal weetabix?


This has been one of my go-to meals whilst cutting :thumbup1: Toffee whey in water poured over Weetabix is surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Skye666

Weetabix????? Babies


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Weetabix????? Babies


I'll take a Jaffa cake any day of the week......


----------



## banzi

Try some Farleys Rusks whilst changing your Tampon.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> I'll take a Jaffa cake any day of the week......


Lol..there's not many men left like u ya know


----------



## Kill Kcal

> This has been one of my go-to meals whilst cutting 1: Toffee whey in water poured over Weetabix is surprisingly tasty.


You're an animal!


----------



## Fletch68

Skye666 said:


> Weetabix????? Babies


 You scoff sir but you can build an impressive physique by eating 4 Weetabix a day.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Why is everybody so obsessed with protein products. Just get some bloody chicken down ya if you want some protein...


----------



## Skye666

Fletch68 said:


> You scoff sir but you can build an impressive physique by eating 4 Weetabix a day.


Sir?? Maybe so I build my physique on oats  and it's a female physique btw lol


----------



## Skye666

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why is everybody so obsessed with protein products. Just get some bloody chicken down ya if you want some protein...


Says he who eats clen :confused1:


----------



## Big ape

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why is everybody so obsessed with protein products. Just get some bloody chicken down ya if you want some protein...


its called time efficient


----------



## Skye666

Big ape said:


> its called time efficient


Takes less time to pick up pre cooked chicken and go than count 4 weetabix....oh wait we're on UKM...maybe not count :whistling:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Big ape said:


> its called time efficient


Not really, most people just can't stick to a diet and want sweets all the time. Only takes 10min to cook some chicken in pan, half that time for beef mince.


----------



## Big ape

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Not really, most people just can't stick to a diet and want sweets all the time. Only takes 10min to cook some chicken in pan, half that time for beef mince.


takes under a minute in the morning to throw some scoops in a shaker and add water ... rather the extra 9 mins in bed


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Big ape said:


> takes under a minute in the morning to throw some scoops in a shaker and add water ... rather the extra 9 mins in bed


I didn't mean protein shakes. Just all the new stuff like protein crisps, protein muffins and protein cereals etc.


----------



## nWo

I'm mostly using flavoured whey instead of sprinkling sugar on things atm, works a treat. I go through a lot of whey whilst bulking though, when you're on 300-400g of protein every day it becomes cost ineffective and ****ing boring eating up to 2kg of meat every day.


----------



## skipper1987

Yea it's well nice they do a granola too plenty of carbs in it great for bulking


----------

